# To learn the pronunciations of Japanese kanji words



## japanhz

Is there a good game or website that can help a foreigner learn the pronunciations of Japanese kanji words?


----------



## nevaeh

I don't know about that, but I got an app (iknow) that I've been using on the train 10 or 15 minutes a day is doable and it does help, but it's for hiragana/katakana and vocabulary/sentences, so it does teach some kanji and the pronunciation. You can get a free trial, but it doesn't last long and the app is expensive.


----------

